# Comment supprimer les pubs dans les pages web ?



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais supprimer les pubs incluses dans les pages web... est-ce possible ?
Parfois, sur certains sites (je ne les nommerai pas...    ) un tas de pubs clignotent en permanence 
Comme j'ai aussi switché pour fuire le monde bassement commercial de B. G$te, j'aurais aimé trouvé une solution   
Merci d'avance pour vos tuyaux 
AfondAfondAfond


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

bonjour,


ce lien  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=75475
devrait t'aider un  peu


----------



## Niconemo (12 Novembre 2004)

Si il s'agit des pop-ups c'est un simple réglage dans Safari ou FireFox

S'il s'agit des pubs dans les pages elles-même, c'est plus compliqué pour 2 raisons :

Raison technique :
Les pubs sont des images. Il faudrait soit ne pas afficher les images, soit n'afficher que les images du site (qui ne viennent pas d'ailleurs). Mais beaucoup de sites sont partagés  sur plusieurs serveurs et ça foirerait toute la mise en page.

Raison morale :
Certains sites n'existent que grâce à la pub qu'il y a dessus, si la pub ne s'affiche pas, tu les voles. Donc si tu ne veux pas de pub, tu est libre de ne pas y aller (contrairement à la rue où là, on est agressé). Il y a des sites sans pubs (mais parfois il faut payer, forcément, on n'as pas le beurre et l'argent du beurre et la crémière en prime).


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2004)

oui, c'était pour les pubs incluses dans les pages,... pour les pop up Safari les éliminent admirablement 
Merci pour les liens, je vais tester.
Je comprends bien les raisons techniques, pour ce qui est de l'aspect économique, j'émets quelques doutes....


----------



## Niconemo (12 Novembre 2004)

Toi t'es le genre à penser que le téléchargement P2P ne fait de mal à personne (voir même que c'est un courant de pensée...  

Il n'y a pas de pub sur mes sites car je suis comme toi je n'aime pas ça, alors j'évite pour les autres, mais si un jour je n'avais plus le choix (il faut savoir que plus un site a de succès, plus il coute cher et que les donnateurs ne se bousculent pas) je trouverai que ceux qui masquent les pubs sont un peu des p'tit c** qui profitent du système sur le dos des autres.  

Et je persite à dire que tu as à 100% le choix d'aller ou non sur des sites pleins de pubs (tu ne vas quand-même pas dire le contraire)
Le seul intérêt de masque les pubs à mon sens, ce sont les questions d'accessibilité car certains sites sont trop lourds de ce point de vue.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2004)

"Toi t'es le genre à penser que...."

"je trouverai que ceux qui masquent les pubs sont un peu des p'tit c** qui profitent du système..."


Grossier personnage !   :modo:


----------



## naas (12 Novembre 2004)

sous firefox il y a l'additif addblock qui fait cela très bien


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2004)

ouuuuuu Naas ! Pas bien de conseiller ce genre de produit    !! Quelle honte !!!  :love:  :love: 
Bon, comme moi je suis déjà du coté des vilains, je prends le lien et j'en ferai sans doute bon usage,
Merci Naas


----------



## _m_apman (12 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de pub sur mes sites car je suis comme toi je n'aime pas ça, alors j'évite pour les autres, mais si un jour je n'avais plus le choix (il faut savoir que plus un site a de succès, plus il coute cher et que les donnateurs ne se bousculent pas) je trouverai que ceux qui masquent les pubs sont un peu des p'tit c** qui profitent du système sur le dos des autres.  .


 J'ose espérer que, quand tu regardes la télé, tu ne zappes pas pendant les pubs...


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2004)

oula, j'y avais pensé, mais j'ai pas osé    
Allez, on arrete là le sujet, avant que ça dérappe


----------



## _m_apman (12 Novembre 2004)

AfondAfondAfond a dit:
			
		

> oula, j'y avais pensé, mais j'ai pas osé
> Allez, on arrete là le sujet, avant que ça dérappe


 Oui, je suis bien d'accord !
  Je reviens d'un mois de silence pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu. Méa culpa. :rose:


----------



## Niconemo (12 Novembre 2004)

AfondAfondAfond a dit:
			
		

> Grossier personnage !



Ma sensibilité va plutôt dans ton sens mais je me suis fixé por règle de ne jamais raisonner primairement et d'envisager tous les points de vue


----------



## flakk (13 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Raison morale :
> Certains sites n'existent que grâce à la pub qu'il y a dessus, si la pub ne s'affiche pas, tu les voles.


 loin de moi toute idée de remettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais je ne partage pas ton avis..
 en poussant ta logique, utiliser un browser internet texte genre lynx revient à être un voleur ? et pareil pour les popup blockers alors... ca empêche la pub.. BOUUH c'est mal !


     J'ai bossé un temps chez un gros annonceur...
 et si ton raisonnement se tiens concernant les TRES gros site (genre msn) que tu paye parfois pour qu'ils t'affichent X millions de pap en Y jours, 
 il est erroné pour l'immense majorité des sites et des régies publicitaires, tu paye au lead.
     cad qu'ils n'auront d'argent QUE si les gens cliquent sur le bandeau publicitaire..
     donc si tu ne compte pas cliquer, ca ne change pas grand chose d'afficher les images ou non.

 bon évidemment, tu vas me dire "oui mais si y'a une pub qui t'intéresse, si elle est pas affichée, tu pourra pas cliquer etc..."
 La, je te répondrais que je pense qu'il y a les gens qui achètent en regardant le télé-achat, et ceux qui préfèrent "voir en vrai", comparer et se documenter un minimum avant de céder aux sirènes de l'achat impulsif.
  ce n'est en rien un jugement de valeur, mais juste l'observation de deux attitudes opposées.

   moi je m'auto-classe dans la seconde partie, et je ne clique jamais sur les bandeaux de pub 
 (en fait, je ne pense même pas en lire 5%.. et le fait que tu me classe donc dans la catégorie de "voleur à 95%" ne trouble pas ma conscience outre mesure  )


----------



## Skippy (13 Novembre 2004)

stopADVbanners.css :

aller sur : 
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030910162652193
puis faire clic + alt pour télécharger le fichier.

c'est une feuile de style à sélectionner dans les preferences de safari > avancées.
voilà, il n'y a plus de pubs !!!


----------



## flakk (13 Novembre 2004)

ah pas bête la css.. 
  c'est un bon compromis.. ca DL les pubs, mais ca ne les affiche pas.. comme ca tout le monde est content.


----------



## annaga (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui se débattent encore avec ce problème...

http://www.beatnikpad.com/archives/2003/03/08/adblocking

... ça marche!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Septembre 2009)

Niconemo a dit:


> Raison morale :
> Certains sites n'existent que grâce à la pub qu'il y a dessus, si la pub ne s'affiche pas, tu les voles.



c'est un raccourci un peu osé, non ?...

(comme quoi, dès qu'on parle de morale... )

je n'ai pas d'anti-pubs, pour la bonne raison que je ne les remarque même pas, en général...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





c'est mal ?


----------



## Niconemo (13 Septembre 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> c'est un raccourci un peu osé, non ?...



Le raccourcis un peu osé c'est de sortir cette citation de l'ensemble de ce que j'ai dit dans cette discussion datant de 2004.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (14 Septembre 2009)

ça, ce serait plutôt une petite contraction de l'espace-temps...

une des propriétés des forums...


----------



## richard-deux (14 Septembre 2009)

Skippy a dit:


> stopADVbanners.css :
> 
> aller sur :
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030910162652193
> ...



J'utilise ce que tu as cité ci-dessus et aussi le plugin "Click To Flash" pour Safari.

Avec ce plugin et le fichier css je ne suis plus envahi par la pub.


----------

